# IPV3LI Black Edition



## Imthiaz Khan (27/8/15)

Does anyone have stock of this mod please? 

Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (27/8/15)

Probably gona get it next week if the post office is doing their job


----------



## Frostbite (27/8/15)

We have one that our good friends at customs opened for inspection. Nothing missing or wrong with it but plastic wrapping was opened.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/8/15)

Great! Thanks @Lim

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/8/15)

@Lim, please keep me posted. Also looking for the TVF4. Thanks!


----------

